# 1939 Huffman Airflyte Streamline Model 50 Mostly Original (including paint)



## dhoeffn (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi,

I have just listed a bike I posted on the ID forum earlier that many of you were so helpful in assisting me in determining what I had (thanks again all who helped me out).

It is listed at $1299 OBO on eBay at this link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/131682946766?

Thanks!


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 24, 2015)

Sold.


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 24, 2015)

good job , you did everything right , was there any weird stuff in the storage locker??    let me know if you find some odd ball stuff , teeth, human , sharks or any thing , that seems crazy or hard to get rid off ,,  i am a tooth collector,among other weirdo things ..  thanks walter branche    branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## dhoeffn (Dec 24, 2015)

Oh man this locker is a lot of fun. Its pretty much a time capsule from the 40s to the 80s.

So far my finds:

- Vintage complete (and working) Apple II e
- Multiple books, with my personal favorite I may have to keep, a first print Hemingway "The Sun Also Rises"
- Letters / pictures / documents
- Lots of trinkets like vintage ash trays, glasses, electronics

As the CABER who bought the bike could see in the garage where he picked up the bike, there are dozens of boxes still to go. Hoping to even find the stand for the bike in there somewhere so I can send it to him.

Ill be on the look out for those items and shoot some pics over to you.


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 24, 2015)

*good stuff*

thank you for your time and patience , good luck


----------

